# Dr. Gentry and Dr. Talbot on Radio Tonight at 7:30 ET



## CNJ (Sep 16, 2009)

I believe that Dr. Talbot an Dr. Gentry will discuss hyperpreterism and maybe more tonight on Covenant Radio. William Hill of our PB is host. 

The roundtable is still scheduled and will be held tonight:

Eschatology Roundtable | Tonight on Covenant Radio Blog

We are going out, but we will listen via iPod later as can others.


----------



## re4med (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is the information on the completed broadcast...

#95 — Eschatology Roundtable Shownotes


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 18, 2009)

It was well worth listening to. Thanks, Mr. Hill.


----------

